# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  plt.show() dans une boucle while

## Xiderni

Bonjour  tous!
Je suis entrain de faire un dmineur. Cepndant j'aimerais que a chaque tour l'image de la grille qui se remplit au fur et  mesure s'affiche avec matlab (quand le joueur choisit une case avant de recommencer  en choisir une une image s'affiche avec le chiffre,il ferme l'image puis peux recommencer).
Cependant j'ai mis en place une boucle while pour que la fonction recommence a chaque fois et que le joueur puisse jouer en continu.
Du coup la fonction plt.show() fait tout beuger et une fentre blanche s'ouvre avec un message d'erreur(je vous le met en pice jointe ainsi que le code en entier).

Y a t'il un autre moyen d'afficher la grille sans que tout beug?



Merci pour vos rponses.
Bonne journe

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Du coup la fonction plt.show() fait tout beuger et une fentre blanche s'ouvre avec un message d'erreur(je vous le met en pice jointe ainsi que le code en entier).


plt.show se contente d'afficher les diffrentes Figures dj crs et bloque le programme (s'il n'est pas en mode interactif). 
Et si vous n'avez pas cr de Figure, c'est tout blanc...

Reste  trouver dans les exemples un cas d'utilisation proche du votre et l'adapter.

- W

----------


## Xiderni

Ok merci de votre rponse mais j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre puisque quand je sors le plt.show() je n'ai plus le message d'erreur de matlab et la grille s'affiche normalement.
Y a t'il une incompatibilit entre la boucle while et le plt.show() ou la construction d'une image?

----------


## wiztricks

> Y a t'il une incompatibilit entre la boucle while et le plt.show() ou la construction d'une image?


Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilit, tout dpend de ce que vous voulez faire.
Aprs, c'est  vous de lire le mode d'emploi, de comprendre si  va le faire ou pas.... et si  ne le fait pas de relire le mode d'emploi pour vous assurer que vous utilisez bien votre fonction dans des conditions normales de temprature et de pression.

- W

----------

